# What happens when DE IVF fails



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi 
I had DE IVF transfer last monday - testing date is this coming Saturday 21 Feb.I've had some spotting today and feel really PMT ish. I am sure AF is going to come judging by the cramps and symptoms and my next Af would be due around now.  I know you can have PMT like symptoms in pregnancy but I didn't have them or any spotting in my last 2 pregnancies. I'm still taking the 6mg provera tablets and progesterone gel daily but would a period still appear if the IVF hasn't worked? When I asked my clinic this, they didn't give me a definite answer, just said I still need to test despite any bleeding.
I'm worried and confused? Can anyone advise please? thanks!!
Matti x


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Matti - in theory the medication you are on, mainly the Progesterone part, will stop you from having a period until you stop taking everything, even if the cycle has failed.

That said, your spotting is actually a good sign, as when it happens, it's usually a sign of embryo implantation, as are all the PMT symptoms you are having - so this cycle is not ready to be written off yet!

Good luck, and I hope you have a wonderful surprise of a positive on Saturday when you test.

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Matti - how're you doing today?  I hope you got good news this morning with your test.

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi lesley
thanks for your reply to my earlier message. I was going to let you know result but unfortunately I still don't know!!!  We set off for clinic this morning - 40 miles away. DH's car broke down and we had to call RAC who couldn't fix the problem, and towed us back home again. We missed appt! I cannot believe it!!! My clinic said to do a  HPT test altho maybe still not 100% reliable? I'm going to do this tomorrow morning 1st thing. I really need to know but DH suggested leavingit til 2moro as we've had enough stress today!!! aaaaarghh!I'll keep u posted.
Matti x


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Matti - what a horrendous day you have had with the car problem - so sorry it caused you to miss your appointment.

Hadn't read this post when I pm'd you, so ignore  half the msg I sent as it is not relevant!

Everything still crossed for you - take care.

Lesley xxx


----------

